# LG Science T-911 log



## jmorrison (Oct 1, 2009)

I am testing the testosterone booster T-911 for LG sciences. www.lgsciences.com

Here are my stats:

Weight: 218
Age: 29
Waist: 35.75
Neck: 18.25
BF: 13-15%

Supplements:

Whey protein
Multi vitamin
fish oil
ECA 
T-911

I am using the product during a 14 day PSMF logged here: 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/103117-14-day-psmf-log-round-2-a.html

All workout and diet information will be found there.  In this log I will be tracking:

Mood
Hunger
Energy
Body Composition
Aggression
Strength

I have chosen to use the product during the PSMF to assist with motivation and lagging testosterone production.  I will post daily with the overall results.


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 1, 2009)

Day 1:

Weight 218

Mood:  Overall very happy
Hunger: Hunger has been well under control
Energy: Great energy level considering the 1115 cals I took in today
Body Composition: Unchanged
Aggression: None so far
Strength: Through the roof.  Most likely a result of the 2 week break I had from the gym.


I will start dosage at 2 tabs per day, one in the morning, and 1 about 30 mins before my evening workout.  I will add another tab if I have no adverse reactions.

Ok, so when taking this supplement, you place it under your tongue, and let it melt.  First complaint, it takes FOREVER to melt.  Seriously almost 30 minutes.  The taste is not bad though, so it is bearable.

About 15 minutes after taking, a definite feeling of warmth throughout the body, as well as increased motivation.  A "rush' would be the only way I could explain it.  Those of you who have taken ECA will remember the first time they took it, the feeling is very similiar.  I take it with my ECA stack, so this may be a factor, although I am an experienced ECA user and no longer get that "rush" that I used to, and it is definately in evidence after the T-911.

I am familiar enough with the placebo effect to take it into consideration, but my workout was DEFINATELY improved over the usual.  When I am running low calories, it really takes an act of dedication for me to get into the gym, as I usually feel pretty beat down.

The last month I was out here, I ran a very short PSMF (interupted due to a family emergency) and I struggled with motivation in the gym, as well as with the strenght to complete my workouts.  I had to reduce my lifts from 5 x 5, to 3 x 5 to be able to complete.

My workout today was very different.  Not only did I go the full 5 x 5, but I _ADDED_ weight on my final set.  

So far so good.  Please post any questions.


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 2, 2009)

Day 2:

OCT02

Weight 214

Mood: Happy
Hunger: Hunger is non existant
Energy: Energy levels are good
Body Composition: Unchanged
Aggression: A little irritability after my 12 hour shift...but this is normal
Strength: No workout today, but I FEEL strong.

Still getting a significant rush after taking the first tab of the day, slightly less with the second.  Maybe a result of the empty stomach in the morning?  Slightly elevated BP for about an hour after taking.  I didn't have it measured, but red face and sweaty with increased heart rate.  Nothing alarming, all of this was slight.

Energy levels are very high.  I feel strong and have a good sense of well being.  No fatigue whatsoever, despite running a bit too low today on cals at the mid 900's, even for a PSMF.

Off night from the gym, so nothing to report there.

My vascularity has improved as well as more visible abs, but I am 100% sure that this is more a result of the 4lbs of water I shed than anything else!

Sleep is becoming an issue.  I recommend anyone taking this to take some sort of sleep aid.  I woke up after about 4 hours of sleep today, and could NOT get back to sleep.  This is pretty abnormal for me when running a caloric deficit and working 12-14 hours per day.

I may back the second tab off a couple hours, but I don't see how it could help since FALLING asleep isn't a problem, it is remaining asleep that I am having issues with.


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 3, 2009)

Day 3:

OCT02

Weight 212.2

Mood: Overall happy, a little irritable
Hunger: Manageable
Energy: Energy levels are good
Body Composition: Unchanged
Aggression: Much more aggressive, but running short on sleep and a 14 hour shift can do that to a man
Strength: No workout today

Rush remains in effect after taking first tab, no feelings after second.

I really believe this is helping me with energy and motivation.  I am not becoming fatigued, despite running such low cals, and it may be helping my hunger suppression. 

I skipped the gym.  I worked 14 hours and was running low on sleep and was just bushed.

Overall vascularity continues to improve.  I am looking a little more dry and feel hard.  Most of this is the loss of the water, but I will continue to track.

I got my first full night of sleep.  i was simply exhausted, and slept like a baby.


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 4, 2009)

Day 4:

OCT04

Weight 211.8

Mood: level
Hunger: A little hungry
Energy: Energy levels are still high
Body Composition: maybe a little harder, placebo/wishful thinking? dunno, we will see.
Aggression: Much more aggressive, or maybe irritable is the better word.  I feel myself getting angry over small issues.
Strength: Very high.  Still adding weight to my workouts, when I should be struggling to keep them steady at these cal levels.

I am developing some acne.  At this point it is hard to tell what is causing what, as I am on a VERY restricted diet with very high protein.  I'm sure this isn't good for my skin, but it could also be elevated natural test.  Just odd because I don't have any issues with acne, didn't even have problems as a teenager, and my face/back is getting pretty broken out. 

The gym went great.  Was able to finish all sets, and even had to add some weight.  

I look like I might be retaining a little more water around my midsection.  Abs are not as visible, but weight is still down.

Sleep was a problem again.  I made it a whopping 6 hours this time before I woke up bright eyed and bushy-tailed.

DOMs have been very prevalent so far this week.  I am just now not sore any longer from my Thurs workout.  I think this is becuase the lower cals is interfering with my recovery.

While I feel great physically, my mental state is a different story.  I have been getting spacey and very fuzzy headed.  Easily confused and general feelings of stupid lol.  Also some blurry vision.  This may or may not have anything to do whatsoever with the T-911.


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 5, 2009)

Day 4:

OCT05

Weight 211.2

Mood: Irritable
Hunger: hungry, but manageable
Energy: Energy levels are still high
Body Composition: unchanged
Aggression: Flipped out a little on a co worker today.  This may have been my diet/supplementation, or could have been his being a window-licker.
Strength: Strong

Oily skin and acne still an issue.  As you can see in my other log, my diet is a little odd right now due to a PSMF, so this could be the culprit.

No workout today.

I look leaner today, and am down almost a pound from yesterday, so I will assume the water retention theory had some merit.

Another 6 hours of sleep.  I am a guy who likes to sleep, and will typically make it 9-10 hours if left alone, (this is purely hypothetical.  Kids + unlocked bedroom door = sleepy daddy).

Some mild cramping in abdominals and back.  Upping water consumption to see if this improves. 

Mental acuity still suffering.  Had a 5 minute conversation with someone today, and about 3 minutes in forgot what we were talking about.  Keep in mind that I am a former air traffic controller.  Remembering things and keeping sight of the bigger picture is normally a strength of mine, but I am as confused as a 90 year old at the drive-thru window.


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 6, 2009)

Day 4:

OCT06

Weight 210.6

Mood: Level
Hunger: hungry
Energy: Slight fatigue today, but diet was off
Body Composition: I would say unchanged but got asked today what "juice" I am on.  Ah the effects of fat loss for making you look bigger.
Aggression: I basically hate everyone around me, but I am in the gulf of mexico 300 miles from anyone I care about, and haven't had sex in over a week.
Strength: Strong

My skin is just getting worse and worse, to the point that I have thought about stopping this.  I don't have any advanced skin care products out here, and no way to get them.  Oh well, will probably just ride it out, pimples and all.

Heavy squats in the gym tonight.  Once again added weight, feeling great there.

Still down over .5 lbs since yesterday, and abs are coming in nicely.  Overall vascularity is good, although I am looking a little flat from the low carbs.

I actually slept all night, but squats tend to do that to me.

Cramping improved with added water, but lower back still twinging on me a bit.

Fuzzy brained as usual, but have added a little caffeine to my diet and this seems to be helping.


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 8, 2009)

OCT08

Weight 211.2

Sorry I missed a day, I worked a 16 hours shift and was beat down.  My weight is also up a little, I ate a few carbs and retained some water.  Should be back down in a couple days.

Mood: irritable
Hunger: manageable
Energy: lethargic, but have been working tough hours
Body Composition: Definitely harder all over.  
Aggression: Just irritable
Strength: Strong

No improvement to skin

Night off from the gym.

I am looking much better.  Waist size is down a little over 1/2 inch in a week, and muscles are fuller and harder.  I am ruling out placebo.  T-911 may not have anything to do at all with the changes in my appearance, but it certainly has had an effect on my energy levels, hunger, and motivation.  My lifts are STILL getting stronger, despite running a ridiculous caloric deficit.

Slept all night again.

Cramping has been non existant after I got a few carbs in me.

I feel sharper mentally today, so this is leading me to believe that it is the carb reduction that makes me fuzzy brained.


----------



## CG (Oct 8, 2009)

Lookin good man. Sounds like the agression might be from outside factors...but sounds pretty good and weightloss looks damn good


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 9, 2009)

OCT09

Weight 210

That water came off.  Feeling good, but getting hungry.

Mood: level
Hunger: hungry
Energy: fatigued
Body Composition: A little over 1/2 inch lost on waist.
Aggression: Just irritable
Strength: Strong

No improvement to skin

Upper push workout.  Strength is still up.  Added weight AGAIN, and this is while running a huge deficit.  Average cal intake is 990-1200, and I am a bigger guy, so completing my workouts would be an accomplishment, let alone adding weight.

Slept all night again.

Cramping no longer seems to be an issue.


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 10, 2009)

OCT09

Weight 210

No weight loss on the scales today.  

Mood: level
Hunger: ok
Energy: level
Body Composition: Looking fairly cut
Aggression: irritable
Strength: Strong

Skin a little dryer today and not looking as bad.

Still adding weight to workouts.  This has been the most impressive thing to me during this cut.  I was hoping that the T-911 would help me complete my workouts, but I truly believe that it is a large part of how I am continuing to ADD iron to the bar, while running a 1,000 cal per day.

No longer feeling a rush after taking the supplement, considering upping dosage to 3 per day.  Will most likey start this tomorrow.

Slept all night again.


----------



## CG (Oct 10, 2009)

Careful with that 3rd dose and sleeping, unless you're gonna double up in the am


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 10, 2009)

Yeah, will definately be in the morning.  Just now starting to sleep all night, dont want to mess that up again lol.


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 11, 2009)

OCT11

Weight 209.8

Very little weight loss.  It has certainly slowed down. 

Mood: good
Hunger: ok
Energy: Energetic
Body Composition: Leaning out nicely
Aggression: irritable
Strength: Strong

Skin continuing to improve.

Did Built's depletion workout #1.  Was much harder than I thought, but I was able to complete it, although I was shaking like a leaf afterwards.

Upped my dosage to 3 tabs per day, and feeling it again.  Looks like it may attenuate after taking it for a while.

Slept all night again.


----------



## CG (Oct 11, 2009)

Good to see you were able to hit all 3 and sleep! I've looked at the depletion workout you probably did and I was shaking thinkin about it lol


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 13, 2009)

****End Results****

         Start/Finish

Weight: 218/208
Neck:   18.25/18.25
Waist:  35.75/35.0

Ok, my final run-down on T-911 during a 14 day PSMF.


1. Taste/delivery:  T-911 actually doesn't taste bad, which is fortunate, becuase it literally takes 20-30 minutes to dissolve under your tongue.  Some numbness in mouth after dissolving.

2. Hunger control: The supplement makes no claims to this property, but it did seem to help me.  Taking this with my ECA stack gave me great control over my hunger as well as plenty of energy.

3. Size gains: Not applicable to me since I was running a deficit, but with a 10 pound weight loss in 2 weeks, 6 of which was probably non-water, I lost NO size on my neck/chest/arms.  It appears that I kept all of my muscle, while losing just shy of an entire inch from my waist.

4. Motivation: Helped greatly with motivation.  I felt stoked and ready for my workouts, which is the opposite of what I normally experience during a cut.

5. Strength gains: This is the big one.  Mostly everything else could be attributed to placebo effect (except the measurements) but this was a measureable difference.  Every single workout I added weight.  Normally when running a deficit, I struggle with my last set, but I had to do extra reps with MORE weight to reach failure.  And that was literally every single workout.  I am not on any other supplements, this is the only new one introduced to my body.

6. Mood: Generally I was in a good mood.  Nice general feeling of well-being most of the time.  I did find myself being irritable, although "snappish" would be a better way of describing it.  Mostly good mood, but easily flipped over to angry.  May be the T-911, may be the huge deficit in cals, may be working with a bunch of people who can barely speak coherently.  Dunno.

Overall experience:  My overall experience with this product has been good.  I would recommend it to anyone during a hard cut.  The only real complaints I have is the horribly slow dissolving, and I experienced some skin irritation, which once again, may have been more diet related.  I will try this product again during my bulk in late november, and see how it works there.

Thanks, and feel free to ask any questions!


----------



## Mags (Oct 15, 2009)

Glad it went well, some nice results. I'm usually rather dubious about natural test boosters, but it seems LG have actually developed one that's effective. I've tried a few in my time, some have been good, some absolutely useless. I had a few tabs of this to try out and the dissolving thing seemed a pain for me in the beginning, but after the second time of doing it, it's not really a big deal at all. And yeah, the taste isn't as bad as some of them out there ( I won't mention the brand, but they smelt like those pellets you can buy at the zoo to feed the animals - awful). And without trying to drop in another obvious LG plug, the E-911 tabs use the same dissolving mechanism and actually taste pretty good. The best thing for me regarding this product is that it sounds like it could also be a good reliable choice for those looking to reboot natural test levels as part of thier PCT after a PH cycle. I usually use Tribex, but I'm definitely considering using T-911 after running my 1-Andro cycle. Cheers for the info and feedback, dude.


----------



## aap (Mar 14, 2010)

I am thinking about using t-911 as part of PCT. would i need esto suppress though?

or might just go for the novedex XT.

t-911 looks good. a friend thinks its the $hit


----------



## jmorrison (Mar 14, 2010)

I actually just finished off that first bottle during a PCT from a Mdrol cycle, and it brought me right back up to normal.  I know people tend to shrug off test boosters, but this one seemed to work well for me.

you dont need any sort of est suppressant on this.


----------



## andymo (Jul 22, 2010)

Looking good my friend, i like the motivation and the drive, why did you stop sharing your progress?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 22, 2010)

he was abusing this placebo over a year ago


----------

